# Four years ago today.......



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

.....we sailed out of Poole Harbour.....objective: never to return!

We never have!

We've seen more casualties here than Vietnam!

We've seen more relationships fall apart than on The Jerry Springer Show!

We've encountered more liars, bullshiitters, and chancers than the entire series of Minder ever had!

But we're still here!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

XTreme said:


> .....we sailed out of Poole Harbour.....objective: never to return!
> 
> We never have!
> 
> ...


Ah.....you're a noob!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> .....we sailed out of Poole Harbour.....objective: never to return!
> 
> We never have!
> 
> ...


Well done XT! 

All the best 

cheers


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Ah.....you're a noob!


With the failure rate here I'm now one of the elders!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> .....we sailed out of Poole Harbour.....objective: never to return!
> 
> We never have!
> 
> ...


With the exception of Poole Harbour...ditto


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> .....we sailed out of Poole Harbour.....objective: never to return!
> 
> We never have!
> 
> ...


You've found home!

I hope I can say the same in four years!!!

Jo xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter and her family left the U.K for Spain in a hurry.. no one chasing them.
They had toyed with the idea of going and then decided yes they would and so they advertised for a Spanish au pair as they thought that would then give the children a bit of a grounding in Spanish, she duly arrived and they put the house on the market at the end of June and it sold in 4 days with the proviso that they would be out of the house by August 19th. The hadn't even been to Spain to check out any property at this time!. My daughter and I had been trawling the internet for property and she had looked at the details of a few she liked and flew out with the au pair to Alicante for a weekend to view one house that had taken her fancy. she flew home spoke to her husband and they bought the house and moved there on August 19th and they have never looked back. I think it helped that as a couple they were not ones for going out, and had never lived near neighbours so they were used to having to travel into a town to buy a pint of milk,so having nothing on their doorstep was not a shock to them. My daughter threw herself into the Spanish way of life, enrolled immediately for Spanish lessons at the local town hall and the children enrolled at the local state school were there are very few foreigners. The children were encouraged to bring Spanish class mates home in the holidays so that they kept up their Spanish and didn't revert back to speaking English all day. The last month of the spring and summer term the children are each given a Wednesday afternoon in which to invite the whole class to come to the garden and have a bbq and a swim, very few pools in the area and of course their parents are invited and this has opened up a huge net work of new friends and contacts for my daughter and her family. My grand daughter who went straight into the KG class at the local school aged 3 now speaks Spanish so well that the teacher tells us with a smile that she goes around the class correcting the others work and tells them "no don't do it that way do it this way". 
I am so proud of how well they have done in only two years and more so when it was done in such a hurry, "No going back" is my daughters motto.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whoops hit the reply button before I finished saying... Well done Xtreme, I hope your life goes from good to better and better 
Maiden x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We've just painted the living room of our new gaff ................ so we're staying!


Doggy (covered in paint due to mad woman with roller!)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a good a reason as any lol


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Whoops hit the reply button before I finished saying... Well done Xtreme, I hope your life goes from good to better and better
> Maiden x


Thanks Maiden.....sounds like your daughter went about it the right way too!

The vast majority haven't got a clue.....and even when you give them advice on forums like this....they never take it onboard.


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

XTreme said:


> .....we sailed out of Poole Harbour.....objective: never to return!
> 
> We never have!
> 
> ...


I am as well but I moved!!( still in Spain though )


----------

